# trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Forenkollegen! 

Wir hatten im Juni/Juli ca. zwei Wochen lang sehr heiße Temperaturen (über 35°C). Seit dieser Zeit ist das Wasser im Teich grünlich trüb und man sieht kaum hinunter. 

Normalerweise ist das Wasser klar und man kann fast bis zum Grund sehen. 

Seit 2 Wochen haben wir wieder kühleres Wetter, aber im Teich hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert. 

Liegt das überhaupt am Wetter? Sind das Algen?
Und kann/soll man dagegen überhaupt etwas tun?


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hi!!!

Hatte das auch nach heißem Wetter!!!
Bin jetzt mit 55 watt uvc am bestrahlen!!!
Es wird langsam wieder klar!!!

Denke es ist bei dir ne algenblüte!!!

Haste Bilder?

Gruß Tom


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo Tom!

Danke für die rasche Anwort!

Bilder hab ich noch keine, werd ich aber rasch nachholen und einstellen hier im Forum!

Was kann man gegen die Algenblüte tun? Soll man überhaupt was dagegen tun? oder klärt sich das Wasser wieder von alleine?


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hi!!!

Ich würde ne uvc-lampe dazwischen schalten!!!

Von alleine wird denke ich langwierig!!!

Wie sind wasserwerte???
Wie filterst du?

Gruß Tom


----------



## gartenotti (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Sommer wo ist Sommer schick mal welchen in den rest deutschlands
hihihihih ist ja kaum zu glauben es gibt noch ecken wo es sommer ist.

lg


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

UVC-Lampe stell ich mir schwierig vor bei der Menge und der Größe des Teiches.... 

Teichwerte ....momentan keine Ahnung. Werd ich überprüfen. Reichen für diese Überprüfung diese kleinen Papierteststreifen?


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Papierstreifen ungern!!!

Tropfentests sind da besser!!!

Mess Phosphat und nitrat nach

12000 liter bestrahlen ist kein Thema(15Watt UVC-Leuchte reicht)!


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Wie genau machst du das mit der UV-Lampe? Wie lange lässt du sie eingeschalten? Wie oft wechselst du die Positionen?


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

die kommt zwischen pumpe und filter!!!

Am anfang durchgehend bestrahlen bis wasser klar ist!!!


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Sorry, Tom, für meine doofen Fragen. 

Pumpe (zum Filtern fürs Wasser) haben wir keine. Nur eine Pumpe, die das Wasser über einen Stein fließen lässt....


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

wenn du keine gescheite pumpe und nen filter nachrüsten willst bleibt nur pflanzen,pflanzen,pflanzen und abwarten


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Gut, alles klar ....ich werd drüber nachdenken! Dank dir!


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo!

Ihr habt keinen Filter? was wohnt denn bei Euch im Teich?


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo Susanne!

Einige Goldfische, ein Haufen __ Libellen und jede Menge anderer Insekten und Wasserbewohner und ein paar (lautstarke) Teichfrösche.


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

na spätestens wenn aus den einigen goldfischen etliche geworden sind, werdet ihr um einen filter nicht rumkommen 

ach ja :willkommen im forum auch von mir


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Dank dir, Katja!

Ca. 40 Goldfische haben wir heuer schon verschenkt. ...als wir das Wasser abließen um die Seerosen auszudünnen war es ziemlich leicht sie einzufangen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> als wir das Wasser abließen um die Seerosen auszudünnen



Habt ihr das alte Teichwasser wieder eingefüllt, oder neues genommen?

mfg René

aso und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei den Suchtis


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo Sonja,

verstehe ich die Situation in Deinem Teich richtig? Im Teich sitzt eine Pumpe mit Schlauch und befördert das Wasser auf einen Stein, der etwas aus dem Wasser ragt und fließt über diesen Stein zurück in den Teich. 

Dein Album ist leider leer, kannst Du vielleicht ein Foto einstellen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Ja, Elfriede, so ungefähr. 
Hier im Vorstellungsthread hatte ich voriges Jahr ein paar Fotos gepostet. Im dritten Foto sieht man auf der rechten Seite den großen Stein. 

@René: ein klein wenig Wasser haben wir dringelassen, den Rest neu befüllt. Direkt nach der Neubefüllung (das war im März) an war das Wasser glasklar. ...bis eben zu der Hitzeperiode, die wir im Juni hatten.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo Sonja,

nachdem der Teich erst im März neu befüllt wurde braucht er Zeit sich wieder einzupendeln. Ich würde ihn mit viel __ Hornkraut versehen ( wird hier im Forum immer wieder angeboten) und einfach abwarten. 

Wahrscheinlich war das Füllwasser zu reich an Nährstoffen, da kann es leicht sein, dass die zusätzliche Hitze und die Ausscheidungen der Fische  zu einem schnelleren Wachstum der Schwebealgen geführt hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

genau Elfriede, so waren auch meine Gedanken.
dazu dann noch die aufgewühlten Nährstoffe vom Boden und die nicht vorhandene Filterung.
Dazu dieser herlliche Sommer^^ und schon fällt es dem ökosystem schwerer ins gleichgewicht zu kommen.
Gib dem Teich Zeit und Ruhe (dir natürlich auch nach der Putzaktion  )
nächstes Jahr wird er dich dafür um so mehr belohnen.

mfg René


----------



## Schaffi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Erstmal ein paar Fragen: Hast Du Fische im Teich? Wenn ja, wieviel und welche Arten?
Ist der Teich schon älter? Kann es sein das Irgendwie Wasser von aussen in den Teich fließen kann?
Hast Du in letzter Zeit irgendwas geändert?
bekommst Du mit der Pumpe Bewegung und Sauerstoff in den Teich? 

Wenn Du Fische hast, solltest Du Dir (MEINER Meinung nach) einen passenden Filter zulegen, da die Fische ja nicht nur schwimmen sondern auch mal Ausscheidungen lassen. Wenn der Teich schon älter ist, kann es durchaus mal passieren, das Wasser oder Erdreich in den Teich kommt, beides ist verbunden mit Nährstoffeintrag, wenn Du nun nicht genug Pflanzen hast, dann kann dies zur " Algenblüte" führen.
Wenn Ablagerungen im Teich faulen, kann dies in Verbund mit Sauerstoffmangel auch zu überflüssigen Nährstoff führen, daher die Frage mit der Pumpe. 

Du solltest Dir vielleicht mal den Thread "Grundsätzliches zum Thema Algen" anschauen, Da ist allerhand nützliches. 

Bilder wären wirklich hilfreich, denn wir wissen ja nichts über deinen Teich.

Gruß 
Stefan

Edit sagt: Tut mir leid, hab doch glatt ne Seite übersehen  Also alles was schon geklärt wurde in meinem Post bitte ignorieren  

Wenn Du gesagt hättest, Du hast keine Fische, hätte ich UVC für überflüssig gehalten aber so, naja kann helfen, bis genügend Pflanzen ( höhere ) gewachsen sind. Niedrigere Pflanzen wie z.B. das __ Hornkraut kurbeln übrigens ein wenig den Sauerstoff im Wasser an, allerdings nur unterstützend.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hallo!

wie tief ist der Teich? er sieht recht flach aus, was natürlich dazu führt dass er sich schneller erwärmt, das regt die Algenbildung auch an


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*



SonjaJ schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenkollegen!
> 
> Wir hatten im Juni/Juli ca. zwei Wochen lang sehr heiße Temperaturen (über 35°C). Seit dieser Zeit ist das Wasser im Teich grünlich trüb und man sieht kaum hinunter.



Wo gibts denn 35°C in Deutschland? Ich habe schon seit mitte Mai keine Sonne mehr gesehen hier im Norden an der Küste. Die Pflanzen stellen sich auch schon auf Winter ein .


----------



## SonjaJ (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn 35°C in Deutschland? Ich habe schon seit mitte Mai keine Sonne mehr gesehen hier im Norden an der Küste. Die Pflanzen stellen sich auch schon auf Winter ein .



In Österreich!!!  .... und die 35° waren nicht mal die höchsten Temperaturen. *schwitz*


Ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab, wie René vorgeschlagen hat. Pflanzen haben wir recht viele im Teich. 

Der Teich ist am Uferbereich von wenigen Zentimetern bis ca. einen halben Meter tief. In der Mitte fällt er ab bis zu ca. 1,5 m.


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: trübes, grünes Wasser durch Hitze?*

Hi

Vor allem nach Gewittern enthält die Luft besonders viele Stickoxide, die, wenn sie mit dem Regen runterkommen, das Teichwasser aufdüngen. Daher solche Algenblüten!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

